# Sjoberg tail vise help needed



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all. 

I'm in a sqeeze here and don't know what to do. I just bought a Sjoberg tail vise assembly off the bay a couple weeks ago. I got it in and it looks great .... except it's missing pretty dang important piece .... the screw plate that attaches under the bench!

The seller says he didn't include it because he couldnt get it off his bench with damaging it!?!:blink: Lame.

So for days I've been scouring the net in search of a replacement and have come up empty. Of course it's a metric acme thread and isn't something I can even readily make or have made. The only thing I've found so far was a simple trapezoidal nut in the right thread .... for $75!! And that would still leave me with making something to mount the nut to.:thumbdown:

Can anybody come up with any other alternatives? Know af anyone who would have parts for these? Am I screwed - pun intended - and just have to buy another vise?

Thanks in advance.

D

btw - local machine shop said the screw is 20mm acme x 4.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd report the seller to Ebay*

They *count* on positive feed back and to not include the most vital part....sucks. I would warn him first and say, unless I get the part I will: A. return the item, and will you pay the return shipping, or B. report the you and leave negative feedback. :furious:What would you like me to do? GRRRR bill

BTW "The seller says he didn't include it because he couldnt get it off his bench with damaging it!?!:blink: Lame.

What? It's welded on?


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Tried that Bill. Nada. :furious:

He actually slid that it was missing into the listing in nice fine print ... after I had already bid. I didn't see it until he pointed it out later.:wallbash:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK then Plan C*

What shape is that piece? Flat? Angle? Thickness? Holes?
Can you make a drawing/sketch with dimensions. Maybe someone would be willing to make one if it's not too complicated. Don't give up ...Yet.:thumbsup: bill
BTW the woodworker's best friend is not duct tape...it's a mig welder.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

I you have a plating shop or machine shop in your area perhaps they could work something up for you? A case of beer and some cash might grease the way for someone to help you out. In any case it is worth a call if you have something like that in your area


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Bill, wish I knew exactly what the yoke was supposed to look like. He didn't have a pic of it under the bench, and I can't find any images showing it on any of the Sjoberg benches. This is the only pic I've seen that gives me any clue ...








but it's had the screw taken apart. I'm assuming that it's just a basic threaded plate with two screw holes on either side for mounting.


Wilb - tried that. Was told they couldn't tap any metric acme threads without buying the tap, which would cost more than my whole bench. LOL.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Woodcraft carries a few Sjoberg benches. If you know which bench the vise came from Woodcraft might be able to help you. If not, maybe some one else who carries the bench could help. Google Sjoberg benches.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2005401/SJOBERGS-Nordic-Plus-Workbenches.aspx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Acme nuts?*

Might be one of these?
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/category/category_id/15942/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=SiteChampion
If you can get an exploded view or a manufactures drawing that would tell you what's missing. It seems bizzare that the seller want to keep the mount....for what. Weird. He won't sell for a good offer? That may be the cheapest way out. :blink: bill
Ebay has this: http://cgi.ebay.com/VISE-BENCH-SCRE...142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5268a616


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again guys! Always a great bunch to help another in need!:thumbsup:

I have tried: Rockler - said I'm SOL; Robert Larson - no response 
; Woodcraft - no response(need to call instead of email). 


Bill, I guess I could try a 3/4 x 6 nut and hope my machine shop was wrong about it being metric. And the seller hasn't replied to any contact. Obviously doesn't care about neg feedback. Appreciate the help so far! Thank you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*WT has threaded rod as well*

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/ca...&results_per_page=20&order_by=&search_params=

I'm somewhat interested in this 'cause I'm gonna make a vise myself. I have the threaded rod, 1 "maybe ? and the nuts...a good start...and lots of sketches. :laughing: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I have the threaded rod, 1 "maybe ? and the nuts...a good start...


 
:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's some nice vises*

From our member blackemmons


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Sjoberg bench top with a front and tail vise. The vise looks like the one you have. I took 3 pictures of the vise, 2 from the underside, but can't upload them. I keep getting a message that says they're too large. If someone can tell me how to get the correct size, I'll post them.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you paid with paypal or through ebay, you should be covered as long as he didn't specify that it was not complete.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You'll have to use a downsizer*



glh17 said:


> I have a Sjoberg bench top with a front and tail vise. The vise looks like the one you have. I took 3 pictures of the vise, 2 from the underside, but can't upload them. I keep getting a message that says they're too large. If someone can tell me how to get the correct size, I'll post them.


I use this one, it's free and pretty simple ...small learning curve:
http://www.getpaint.net/download.html


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope this works. Woodnthings, thanks for the link.
Gary


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, Gary! Is there a threaded nut inside that 1st wood block the screw is going through? Can't be just threaded into wood ... right?


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dave,
Yes, there is a thread nut through the first wood block, but I don't know the thread size.
Gary


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

midcent' dave,
I don't understand why the guy you bought the vice from didn't just remove those two wooden guides. Looks like they're just screwed on. I didn't put my top together so I'm not sure but I don't see any point in gluing them on (cross grain). I just bought the Sjoberg top from Woodcraft and put it on a Noden adjust a bench.
Gary


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Sjöberg benches are made in Sweden (hence the metric threads). They have a website in english http://www.sjobergs.se/en/start/ Try emailing them, maybe they can help you.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We can probably knock it out....no biggy.

A caution,the less thinking on my part the better.IOWs the better the description/function,drawing and accuracy of specs the easier it is.......and that goes for whomever makes it.BW


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Man, you all are an awesome bunch!

Thanks so much for that link Longknife. I sure looked, but never saw that. I've emailed them last night and got a quick response asking for more specifics. Might be promising. Probably won't know for a while due to time difference, but my fingers are crossed.

BW, did you mean you could make something? If Sjoberg falls through, that may be just the ticket. I can draw up a simple threaded plate design if you think you can tap it to fit. Thanks again!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not to rain on your new vise but those aren't very good. Unless your work fills the width, the vise racks and won't hold things off to one end, very limited on depth, too. You can put a block in the opposite side, about the same thickness as your work, but then you need three hands. After having used one, I wouldn't recommend bothering to find a fix. I know they are a lot more expensive but the chain drive styles will make you a much happier camper. The type you have will make you speak French out loud. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17385


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah,one of our lathes is metric-a-fied.Would bore out a pc and single point thread it.....probably about an hour or so.Then what?Does that pc need to be welded to a pc of plate?We're pretty hooked up in the welding shop,been at the tig bench all morning.BW


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Very cool. Here's a horrible paint sketch as an idea of what would work. Threaded nut welded to a 1/4" thick plate. You can PM me with how much you would charge for it. Also would it better if you had the screw in hand to make sure of the threading? If Sjoberg doesn't have anything I'll be all over this if I can.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't worry about it,we'll government it in........and,oh Heck yeah...having male part in hand lesson's work on both of us!BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*See I knew you step up*



BWSmith said:


> Don't worry about it,we'll government it in........and,oh Heck yeah...having male part in hand lesson's work on both of us!BW


http://www.wttool.com/index/page/category/category_id/15942/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=SiteChampion

Just another thought, if the nut is one of these, a simple braze job would be doable. BW your offer is quite generous. Lot's of good folks here. :yes: bill

JUst found this, looks real similar to the drawing!
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=41664&cat=1,41659

You won't like this either: http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=31134&cat=1,41659


----------



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

*Mcmaster Carr*

This is my first post, so... hi. 

McMaster-Carr carries metric acme nuts. I just checked, and a m20-4 nut is like 26 bucks. Worst case, you could have that welded to a plate with a corresponding hole. The site is www.mcmaster.com Just search for acme nuts. Not cheap, but it is better than a vice shaped paper weight, if other avenues don't pan out.

I'll make a proper introduction in a bit 

mike


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

BW - more than awesome! PM sent and already returned. Beyond generous!

Bill, that one at Lee is real close. And if the other place had metric I would be set. They looked pretty good ... And cheap. 

I hope the dam thing works ok as a tail vise after all this trouble. Just want to set it up to use primarily with dogs to hold longer boards to plane or sand.

Btw - welcome to the forum, Mike. Great bunch we have here.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

*Update -*

After my exhausted google search I thought Sjoberg must have been a fancy name given to benches and parts made by someone else. I couldn't find them anywhere (might need a search lesson). That is until Longknife sent their direct link. Many many thanks!!

Well, the Swedes have come through again. Don't think I've met a nicer more likable bunch in all my travels. 

I sent Sjoberg an email and in no time had a reply. There's a big time difference, but as soon as they arrived to work they were right on top of it. After just a few brief exchanges, I have gotten super service - exploded diagrams of their benches, parts numbers, and best of all ...

They are sending out the part today! Free of charge!! No questions! That just doesn't happen very often these days. My hats off to them for keeping customer service just that - service of the customer. 


I have to thank all of you for your generosity and help. BW especially. If you need anything just ask. If I can - I will.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

You know Dave,that has to be the number one reason some co's are just so successful.......customer service.I have a big mouth when it comes to stuff like this and would take every opportunity to tell anyone who'd listen how that company took care of you.Very good karma....as always,have a great day.BW


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dave,
Glad to hear everything turned out so well.
Gary


----------

